# stock hp on a ka24e and safe boost level?



## SmashThat (Nov 15, 2005)

Hey, what does a ka24e have for hp stock? also what is a safe boost level to run with stock bottom end?


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

8 psi anything more and your headgasket will go boom. you should be at 210 hp.


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

8psi out of a t25 and 8psi out of a t04e are going to give you 2 different HP levels, not to mention the other things involved. *psi with basic management is as far as i'd go, with re-tunes or stand alone you can run more.


----------



## SmashThat (Nov 15, 2005)

well, when i plan on doing this, i'm going to get bigger injectors and run an afc. i don't plan on doing stand alone. which turbo would you use? i was planning on a t25, unless a t3 or t4 would work out better. also, if i run 8lbs, how long do you think my head gasket will hold up? i just replaced it by the way.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

SmashThat said:


> well, when i plan on doing this, i'm going to get bigger injectors and run an afc. i don't plan on doing stand alone. which turbo would you use? i was planning on a t25, unless a t3 or t4 would work out better. also, if i run 8lbs, how long do you think my head gasket will hold up? i just replaced it by the way.


Use the S15 silvia T-28 turbo. It's quick spool time will work miracles with you.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

I actually recommond T04E for KAs. I've always enjoyed mine.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

afc isnt designed for that - anything you try to do will be ghetto


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

bridrive55 said:


> I actually recommond T04E for KAs. I've always enjoyed mine.


Why the TO4E recommendation? I'm new to turbos myself. I know a little about Garretts that's why I reccomended the S15 dual ball bearing turbo. But what's so special about the T04E?


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

zellx2004 said:


> Why the TO4E recommendation? I'm new to turbos myself. I know a little about Garretts that's why I reccomended the S15 dual ball bearing turbo. But what's so special about the T04E?


T04E is massively, massively larger than the S15 T28. There's something hot about a top mount turbo:


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

bridrive55 said:


> T04E is massively, massively larger than the S15 T28. There's something hot about a top mount turbo:


do you have problems with your hood getting too hot with it that close?


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

These are the Prerequisites to building a SOHC Turbo. Together we will go through typical setups from mild to extreme to reach the power goals you desire. These are lists of typically used items that are easily attainable by the average person. All setups should have the Air to Fuel Ratio verified on a dyno with wideband or at very least on a track using an in-car wideband setup (NO watching the standard O2 signal and calling it good). If your using pump gas and seeing air to fuel ratios more lean than 11.8:1-12:1, some rethinking on the tuning/fuel setup will be needed. A narrowband guage(typical A/F guage from Autometer for instance) is not complex enough to be a real indication of the ratios inside your combustion chamber. 



Very Mild Build: around 180 rwhp

Turbo Manifold
Blow Off Valve
Turbo (T25)
Downpipe 2.5" is perfectly fine
Pipe to connect turbo to throttle body

Fuel Control:
FMU (not recommended, but doable) Raises fuel pressure per boost to make injectors flow more than normal.
DSM 450cc Injectors or Comparable (These injectors are low impedence, while the ECU requires high impedence. Making it necessary to wire in resistors to alter that so the ECU can control them. These can be found at places found at the bottom)
Apexi SAFC2
Greddy Emanage


Mild power adder, say you want around 200 rwhp. 


Turbo Manifold
Blow Off Valve
Small Intercooler (potentially get away with a side mount)
Turbo T25/T28/14B, etc. Smaller T2 setups. Usually will be internally wastegated.
Downpipe 2.5" is perfectly fine
Replacing the Exhaust is starting to be very necessary at this stage, so I would start to shop for that as well.

Fuel Control
DSM 450cc Injectors
Apexi SAFC2
Greddy Emanage
Back off base timing at distributor or MSD BTM

Average: 300 rwhp to 350 rwhp, you have to start to expect a little more lag. This is about the perfect "street car" limit. No race gas, just good honest street car fun that is fully capable of bring home a 12 second timeslip on a good run.

Turbo Manifold
T3/T04E .50 Trim compressor, .60 trim compressor housing / Stg 3 (aka TA31) turbine wheel, .48 to .63 A/R exhaust housing. Internal wastegate optional but not recommended. 
Downpipe can still be 2.5", but this is as far as I would want to push that.
Front Mount Intercooler (FMIC) It's time to upgrade to a larger front mount as the larger will push more air than the smaller sidemount can cool.

Fuel Control
550cc Injectors
SAFC2 to control your fuel injectors, along with the stock ecu.
MSD BTM At this stage I would be running the BTM to control timing retard.
Reflashed ECU-This can be a DIY thing with Eprom Tuning or a JWT. This is the largest JWT is capable of flashing for those that want it.
Z32 Maf is required, as the stock Maf stops being able to read at around 260 rwhp.
Wideband O2 Sensor should be installed for tuning.

Block Internals
This is where I would start to consider it necessary to replace you pistons.

Above Average: 350 rwhp to 425 rwhp

Turbo Manifold
Blow Off Valve
T3/T04E 50 Trim .48/.63 or slightly larger turbo, this is where I would start to make the switch up to an external wastegate. You have the option to reroute it back into the exhaust, or merely "dump" it out into the open. "Dump" is usually a mini exhaust in the form of 1.5" piping routed out to the open.
FMIC Larger is starting to be necessary. Typical for setups from here on, are 12"x24"x3" for the core.
Downpipe 3", at this point I would switch to the larger downpipe. You can probably get away with it at 2.5", but it will be causing a little bit of backpressure. Moving to 3" piping as quickly as possible is what you want though. Usually it is necessary to have the first bend 2.5" to clear the steering shaft though.
Exhaust 3"

Block Internals
At this stage you'll want to "build" or fortify your block to better handle boost. Previous to this you can walk the line, but here and forward I find it necessary to do so.
Forged Rods
Forged Pistons
Stock Crank
Plus your typical rebuild items.


Fuel Control
Standalone fuel management is recommended at this stage in the game and is absolutely necessary at the next. These allow you control not only very large injectors, but the tuner to have complete control over both timing and fuel.
720cc Injectors. 
Wideband O2 Sensor is necessary for tuning.

Wild Build: 425 rwhp to 600 rwhp. Lag is obviously going to be much more apparent, full boost isn't going to happen until around 4000-5000 rpms or so. Once spooled it will pull very hard.

Turbo Manifold
Turbo T3/T61/SC61 or GT35R seem to be the typical turbo's in the area. External Wastegate is your only option that should be considered.
Blow Off Valve You'll want a good performing more expensive blow off valve to alleviate reverted air when the throttle body closes from pushing against the compressor wheel.
FMIC the 24"x12"x3" Core's are still effective in this range.
Downpipe 3" is still capable of handling these power levels
Exhaust 3" or larger

Fuel Control
720cc-1600cc Injectors
Standalone Fuel Management
Recommeded to switch to Map instead of Maf for reading airflow.
Wideband 02 Sensor installed and wired into standalone for adjustments and monitoring.
Dyno tuning is very valuable.

Block Internals
Along with the previously mentioned internals I would add these to the list
Cam (per your discretion)
Build your head as well
Solid Lifter Conversion (not required, but not a bad idea)
Valve Springs
Valve Retainers
ARP Head/Main Studs
Cometic Headgasket or similar


Absolute turbo necessities...amongst the aforementioned goodies above.

Oil Lines (Picture of good return location)









Boost gauge

Here's lists of aftermarket products that are currently on the market

Turbo Build Parts

Turbo Manifold (Exhaust Manifold)

JGS Precision










Realnissan.com

Import-AutoPerformance.com










Nizzx.com










BOV

Tial
Greddy RS
JGS
HKS SSQV

Wastegates

Tial










JGS










Turbonetics

Block Internals

Pistons: Can be accomplished one of two ways, by purchasing ones that are made for the E with their intended compression ratio. The other is to use DE pistons and subtract a full compression point to equal the difference between the E and DE head. (ie 9:1 DE pistons will be 8:1 in an E)

Arias 8.8:1(E)
Wiseco 9:1(DE) 8:1(E)
JE
Ross 8.5:1(E)
CP 9:1(DE) 8:1(E)

Rods: Any rod that will fit the bottom end of the DE will work with E as well.

Crower
Pauter
Carillo
Eagle (release tbd)

Bearings

Whatever your preference is for rebuilds. Mine is Clevite.

Headgasket

SCE gaskets

Valves

SI valves

Cams

PDM Racing
Nissan Motorsports
Colt Cams
Hybridka.com
JWT Technology

Solid Lifter Conversion Kit

Hybridka.com

Typical Injectors Used on SOHC

DSM (Eclipse/Talon/Laser) 450cc Injectors *Low Impedence*
RX-7 T2 550cc Injectors *High Impedence* Denso 195500-2020 
RX7 FC NA Top feed 460cc Low *86-87*
RX7 FC NA Top feed 460cc High *88*
RX7 FC NA Top feed 460cc High *89-91*
RX7 FC turbo Top feed 550cc Low *86-87*
RX7 FC turbo Top feed 550cc High *88*
RX7 FC turbo Top feed 550cc High *89-91*
RX7 FC NA Top feed 680cc Low *84-85*
CA18DET 370cc Injectors *Low Impedence*

Injector Resistors (To alter low impedence to work with a high impedence ecu)

JWT Technology
JGS Precision


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Can you post the above (copy + paste) in the KA Turbo Thread? Good work bro.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Terran200sx said:


> do you have problems with your hood getting too hot with it that close?


Who cares! It's not bad. If you want you can throw a blanket over the snail.


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

I'm an admin on ka-t.org and that is a copy of one of my FAQ stickies.=) Have one for the DOHC as well.=)


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

bridrive55 said:


> Who cares! It's not bad. If you want you can throw a blanket over the snail.


I just know with my old Superbeetle we had problems with the headers causing the paint in the back to peel.


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

I wouldn't worry about the hood, the main thing to watch is the brake fluid res. Never a bad idea to wrap the turbine housing though.


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

Well, again, turbos are thermal pumps, more heat kept inside the exhaust (i.e. exhaust wraps, ceramic coating) the more power it'll make.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

The worst thing that happened with that giant turbo on my motor is a boost guage vacuum line that melted shut.


----------



## LingeringSuicide (Jul 3, 2006)

ok it may be me but wouldnt a top mount turbo on a ka24e melt with the spark plug wires? Ive always wondered this due to the fact im thinking of turboing my ka24e.


----------

